# Little Bush and Impala.



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Well done!!! I'm sure it was a great experience! I can still remember when I shot my first buck. It's those moments that will stay with me forever!


----------



## Ampie (Mar 18, 2008)

Veels geluk. Daai is 'n gebeurtenis in 'n man se lewe wat jy nooit vergeet nie. My pa was net minder toegeeflik, ek moes 'n stuk van die lewer rou eet, afgesluk met 'n handvoel bloed.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Impala*

Little Bush,
Well done klein bliksem!!Wys maar net dat spoed f#kk#l tel!
Geluk julle!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Little Bush, 

You will never forget this happy moment, well done.
Now you have one animal from my wish list I hope you hunting life is further successfull.

P.S. see you in August


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:

S**t Bossie, you must be very proud of the little guy. 
Look at that shot placement! Absolutely PERFECT!:wink:

I hope you are having the man's first animal mounted.:tongue:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Little Bush,
> 
> You will never forget this happy moment, well done.
> Now you have one animal from my wish list I hope you hunting life is further successfull.
> ...


I made sure that he won't forget Frank. I have nothing of my first hunt. We grew up different. The old "toppies" didn't make a big thing of ones first hunt. I have no photo, no horns, no empty cartridge, not a thing. My own fault but hunting at that stage was very common where I grew up, and still is. But I am a lot more sentimental now than then and I wish I had it different, that is why I am making a lot more of a fuss about his first hunt.

You will meat him, and I hope by August he will be able to make his first bow kill. July he will hunt with the rifle again.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

ASG said:


> Congratulations!!!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:
> 
> S**t Bossie, you must be very proud of the little guy.
> Look at that shot placement! Absolutely PERFECT!:wink:
> ...


You won't believe how much. I am very happy about his decision making as well. He proved to be wide awake, and sharp in the veldt. There was shots that was not on due to twigs, grass etc, and body positions that was not conducive to good shot placement, that he identified as such. 

I am going to have the horns European mounted and will have the skin tanned. The Impala will end up as droe-wors. He wants to share it with is friends and teacher in his class, this I am also happy with. 

All in all, I am one happy dad.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Bossie, seems we had both together a proud weekend behind us :wink:
I had also nothing from my first kill and I am also very sentimental


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Karoojager said:


> Hey Bossie, seems we had both together a proud weekend behind us :wink:
> I had also nothing from my first kill and I am also very sentimental


We did. Thanx I got the photo. Looks great. I am running in and out my office big time today. We will chat lekker a b it later:wink: Al I can say is awesome.


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Baie geluk Bossie
Wanneer het jy tyd gekry om die reduced loads te laai?

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Ek dink Pa se smile was baie groter as die jong man sin.

Baie geluk!!!!!!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

mogodu said:


> Baie geluk Bossie
> Wanneer het jy tyd gekry om die reduced loads te laai?
> 
> Groete
> Stefan


Die oomblik toe jy die coolerbox toemaak en nie kyk nie, toe laai ek dat dit bars. :wink:

Hoe was jou trip?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Gerhard said:


> Ek dink Pa se smile was baie groter as die jong man sin.
> 
> Baie geluk!!!!!!


Jy is reg. Ek het van oor tot oor gesmile, dankie.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Aitsa! Baie geluk Bossie dis 'n knap skoot wat die jong man geskiet het!!


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Congratulations for "Little Bush" and the proud and happy Dad.

Very good job - awesome trophy. :thumbs_up


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

*Impala*

Baie geluk Bossie met jou laaitie se eerste bok! Mag jy en hy nog BAIE jagekspedisies saam beleef!


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Bushkey said:


> Die oomblik toe jy die coolerbox toemaak en nie kyk nie, toe laai ek dat dit bars. :wink:
> 
> Hoe was jou trip?


Ek het vergeet ek was al 'n week kaap toe
Jy het seker in die week wat ek weg was gelaai
Great trip kaap toe. Kannie wag om weer te gaan nie
Groete
Stefan


----------

